# [SOLVED] new chassis and Cooler causing problems?



## REMA1 (Feb 3, 2010)

cpu intel 4770K i7
Mobo Gigabyte GA-Z97x-GAMING 5
2 off 4gb G-skill ripsaw RAM at default 1600mhz
Corsair tx850 w psu
xfx 7870 gpu
Case nzxt h440
1tb HDD
and one 640 gb HDD (OS on this and first boot option)


Hello Just moved son's pc from an old case to hois new NZXT which he saved for.

Also changed stock cooler to Noctua nh-D15 2 fans,,,,
these fans are connect seperately to mobo in the CPU 4 pin header and the opt-Cpu fan header on the mobo which can be used for coolers with 2 fans or used when water/closed loop cooling....

NOW when we start the pc we get into windows and log in BUT it is very, very slow....open an app and nothing appears to happen
Press the re-set button to restart pC----starts ok
temps are fine 35-36 C idle and 50c when gaming.

WIndows updates done --none were done before/after new case / cooler

sfc /scanow didn't find 'owt
anyone any ideas please?


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

*Re: new chassis and Cooler causing problems?*

Run a hard drive check as it may be failing.
Most hard drives have their own software for this.
I'd also suggest cloning the drive first, just in case it does fail.
"sfc /scanow didn't find 'owt"
Is that a Cumbrian accent I detect? lol


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: new chassis and Cooler causing problems?*

Swapping cases has absolutely nothing to do with the operating system, boot process or any programs on the drives. So, assuming all worked fine before removing the components from the old system (did it?) then something physical likely happened during the transfer/reassembly. 

Did you observe proper ESD control to ensure static in your body was discharged BEFORE you touched (or even came within close proximity) of any ESD sensitive device (CPU, RAM modules, motherboard, etc.)?

Did you triple check to ensure all power, data, and front panel connections have been made, are correct, and are tight and securely fastened?

Cases are designed to support 1000s of different motherboards so there typically will be many more motherboard mounting points (screw holes) in the case than there are on the motherboard. A common mistake by newbies and distracted pros alike is to use more stand-offs in the case than the motherboard has mounting holes. This results in a brass stand-off under the motherboard potentially shorting out one more circuits. 

So if me, I would pull the motherboard and make 200% sure no extra stand-off or other foreign object is under the board. 

You might want to consider removing the board and assembling the computer on a breadboard to see if it works outside the case. I would also put back the stock CPU cooler - at least while troubleshooting.


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

*Re: new chassis and Cooler causing problems?*



REMA1 said:


> NOW when we start the pc we get into windows and log in BUT it is very, very slow....open an app and nothing appears to happen
> Press the re-set button to restart pC----starts ok
> temps are fine 35-36 C idle and 50c when gaming.
> 
> anyone any ideas please?


I would ignore ESD as a possible cause, due to the fact the system runs, albeit slowly at first.
Check all Ram is seated correctly and run the Hard Drive test.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: new chassis and Cooler causing problems?*

In addition to what was said above, check to see that you did not dislodge a chipset's or the GPU's heatsink. Run HWmonitor and check the motherboard and GPU temps as well as the CPU temp.

HWMonitor CPUID - System & hardware benchmark, monitoring, reporting 

Unseating everything, dusting out slots and then reseating cards and RAM is not a bad idea after a rebuild. Also, if you installed a new heatsink and used a somewhat conductive thermal compound like AS 5 some may have leaked out and caused a partial short that is lowering current to your CPU. If you removed the CPU to clean it the socket may have gotten dust in it or been damaged too. I'd remove the CPU and carefully examine it and the socket for thermal compound, dust and damage.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: new chassis and Cooler causing problems?*



> I would ignore ESD as a possible cause, due to the fact the system runs, albeit slowly at first.
> Check all Ram is seated correctly and run the Hard Drive test.


I would never ignore ESD. Especially when it comes to RAM which can be totally destroyed by ESD, or just slightly crippled with a problem that is not detectable - until that particular memory address is touched. 

As far as reseating RAM, if they were properly inserted in the first place, there is no reason to risk physical damage or ESD destruction. RAM slots are designed to securely "lock and hold" the modules in place so they (1) don't come loose under normal use and (2) block dust and dirt from getting in between the mating surfaces of the contact points. 

In the good old days, reseating modules and slots was often suggested to "scrape clean" the contact surfaces. That is not needed today, assuming proper installation and clean contacts from the start. 

I am also not a fan of pulling CPUs. TIM (thermal interface material) can and easily does last 10, 15, 20 years or longer AS LONG AS the cured bond between the mating surfaces is not broken. TIM does not wear out, dry out, or go bad on its own. At least not the TIM that is unseen between the mating surfaces where it counts. 

If the computer is bounced off the floor, or subjected to rough transport, or if the heatsink is twisted too aggressively (typically to see if loose), then you might need to remove the heatsink only, properly clean the mating surfaces of old TIM, then properly apply a fresh new, and super thin layer of new TIM. 

That said, I see no reason at all to remove the fragile and ESD sensitive CPU. If you did not bend pins or leave debris in the socket during assembly, there is no reason a pin would be bent or debris would be in there now. Keeping the CPU securely latched in place (1) keeps it "at the same potential" as (grounded to) the motherboard, (2) keeps the fragile electrical contacts covered, and (3) prevents the chance of further damage to the CPU or socket. 

It is CRITICAL to remember that ESD (static discharge) potentials can VERY EASILY destroy ESD sensitive devices (CPUs, RAM and other high-density devices) without us (human beings) even being aware a discharge occurred. A static "shock" so small is not felt, seen or heard is more than enough to gouge through millions of transistor gates. 

I do agree completely with keeping the innards clean of heat trapping dust. And I also agree completely that TIM that was squished out and onto the socket or motherboard should be cleaned. But note if TIM is squished out when the heatsink's mounting mechanism is clamped into place, that means too much TIM was applied in the first place. The most efficient transfer of heat occurs with direct metal to metal contact. The purpose of TIM is to ONLY fill the microscopic pits and valleys in the mating surfaces to push out any insulating air that might otherwise be trapped in between. Any excess TIM is in the way and counterproductive to the heat transfer process.

I stand by my earlier recommendation. Since these same computer components worked in the old case, there is no reason to assume the drive, RAM, CPU or motherboard suddenly failed when simply moved to a new case - unless there was some excessive physical abuse removing out of the old and installing in the new. 

So again, I recommend assembling on a breadboard, outside the case and see where you stand before risking further damage.


----------



## REMA1 (Feb 3, 2010)

*Re: new chassis and Cooler causing problems?*

thanks for the replies 
I used Isopropylalkohol (rubbing alcohol) for technical grade to clean surfaces . The TIM I used is not conductive (Noctua own NT H1)
and temps on cpu are great so are the HDD's temps..

Checked all fittings and seem ok.. tried disabling win 8.1 fast boot but made no difference.

Always make sure I'm grounded.
Will run full WD (HDD OS is on) diagnostics tonight ---RAM wasn't removed during the transfer from one case to the other and is seated in it's clips.

Panther063 --nehhhh lad ...Yorkshire born , Yorkshire bred, strong in arm, but thick 'int head......you're a long way from home! 
will let you know if I fix it..
cheers


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: new chassis and Cooler causing problems?*

Note rubbing and isopropyl alcohol are close, but not the same thing. Difference Between Isopropyl and Rubbing Alcohol

I use 91% isopropyl because it does not leave a film like the traditional 73% found at most stores.


----------



## REMA1 (Feb 3, 2010)

*Re: new chassis and Cooler causing problems?*

I used the #### expensive stuff high alkohol content for tekniskt bruk from chemist... the alkohol content of this is generally higher here in europe...

Isopropylalkohol kvalitet i Europa innehåller åtminstone 96 %, resten vatten. Isopropylalkohol ("rubbing alcohol") i amerikanska recept innehåller 70 % (från drug stores) upp till 99 % (apotek).


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: new chassis and Cooler causing problems?*

Any alcohol that is 90% or more is fine.


----------



## REMA1 (Feb 3, 2010)

*Re: new chassis and Cooler causing problems?*

FIRST:::thank you everyone....PROBLEM WAS dad. (why can't I make write dad with really, really small letters)

Yes my son doesn't run CoreTemp BUT with the new case and new Heatsink in place.....DAD STOOD THERE SAYING "OPEN CORETEMP :" "LET*S CHECK THE CPU TEMPS". "GO ON , OPEN CORETEMP"

Son obliges and CoreTemp löcks the system....always assumed he ran it. AND it's a reasonably well documented problem if you Google it (WINDOWS 8)...Opppps!

Well I know everything is well seated and that the HDD passes the tests at least.....

THANKS ALL FOR THE HELP...appreciated


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 17, 2004)

> Son obliges and CoreTemp löcks the system....always assumed he ran it. AND it's a reasonably well documented problem if you Google it (WINDOWS 8)...Opppps!


What is well documented? When I google CoreTemp and Windows 8, the only thing I find well documented is how well it works. 

I use CoreTemp on all my W8 and W7 systems.


----------



## REMA1 (Feb 3, 2010)

ALCPU Forums â€¢ View topic - Coretemp RC6 Freezes Windows 8 64bit

Core Temp causing PC to freeze/crash? - Crash - Applications

GÖÖgled coretemp windows 8.1 freeze

Not meaning that it is CoreTemp that's the culprit BUT coretemp incompatability with my son build (could be mobo drivers or some thing.
Coretep intalled= freeze....Uninstalled = All ok
Works a treat on win7 as it did on in vista (all 64 bit vers.)


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Glad you got it resolved and thanks for posting back.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 17, 2004)

Thanks for those examples, but I see them as exceptions, not the rule.  Especially at the alcpu forums. It would be like visiting the waiting room at the Honda dealer noting all the Hondas in for repair and conclude that Honda's are not reliable cars. 



> Coretep intalled= freeze....Uninstalled = All ok


That is certainly some convincing evidence. And I have to say I am a bit disappointed (because CoreTemp is my favorite temp monitor) that the last official update to Core Temp was last October, well before the release of W8.1.

For sure, you do need to ensure you select the correct version, 32-bit or 64-bit. There is also a new, but unreleased RC7 version for 64-bit Windows you can try from here (scroll down to Monitoring section) - if using 64-bit Windows. And with 8Gb, I assume you are.


----------

